# Funny customers storys!!



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

I have tons, and I know u do 2, so let's hear em I need a laugh


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Was tightening johnni bolts on toilet, get done with job go back to shop, secretary shows me a pic of my ass bent over toilet captioned " no plumbers crack" and it came over fax machine, weird


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Rebuilt a Rialto toilet, had a call back, she said it was running, get to the house , HO says " oh sunny I left just as is, so u can diagnose it easier" sure enough she even left 2 logs floatin for me,


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Older lady wanted her old toilet put back in because the water level in the new one was too high and she was hanging in it when she sat down. I was totally speechless.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> Older lady wanted her old toilet put back in because the water level in the new one was too high and she was hanging in it when she sat down. I was totally speechless.


she, did you say she? i had a guy in his upper 80s ask me if i know of a toilet with a seat to water level height that is more than his wellworth. i recommended a highline. i installed it and before i left, he tried it. came out of bathroom and smiled. for the 1st time in 10 years, his balls werent hanging in the water while sitting down. i was speechless. on the way home, i was thinking, thats about 7".:blink: could make a dice box out of it.:whistling2:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Where do I start

Had someone famous, has had some books turned into movies. I installed an ADA water closet in his father’s bathroom. The lower standard elongated water closet had given him a difficult time. This one I have to blame myself as I used the wrong words. I asked him to give it a try to see if the height was fine. He dropped his pants and proceeded to take a dump with us standing there looking at the water closet.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

This 1 is not so much about a customer but her reaction was priceless.

I was doing a ride along with a plumber and we visited a lady that had a leaking tub/shower valve. Someone had worked on this valve in the past and I did not recognize the valve. My plumber jumped in the tub, slowly bent down and without any expression he let off a series of silent but deadly air escapes.

I was leaning against the lavatory sink trying to hold my laughter in; the lady was standing in the doorway. She was doing her best to stand in there and hear him out. Her hand reaches up to her face her fingers start pinching her nose and then she could not hold it in any more she started to gag.

It was at this point I could not hold out any longer and laughed so hard I cried. Yes we did the repair.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

I slammed in A one piece shower base with 3 walls, having to cut out the diverter hole with whole saw and diverter pre fabbed on wall. Got er done in one shot and home owner ( Calvin Klein ex model) was watching us and said that was better then getting a blow job / how it all fit together . Me and my helper both looked at each other knowing that we would never hear that one again/ definit camp fire story for the grand kids


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I was working for an old man his wc wasn't working properly anymore. Get to the property and it's just and old toilet. He begins to tell me he wants a new toilet. I ask him if he had a a particular brand in mind. His only request was and I quote "all I want is a toilet that when I sit on it my balls don't touch the water"


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

jc-htownplumber said:


> I was working for an old man his wc wasn't working properly anymore. Get to the property and it's just and old toilet. He begins to tell me he wants a new toilet. I ask him if he had a a particular brand in mind. His only request was and I quote "all I want is a toilet that when I sit on it my balls don't touch the water"


I've had that as a complaint before, guy actually came into office complaining, he told the secretary his sac was 5 inches or something.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

I was doing a boiler startup, kept forgetting certain things in truck had to go back and fourth,I think I was hungover, I remember HO was ontop of me so to re assure I said " first job" it was 7:45 am. This was priceless she broke down almost in tears looked at me and said " oh my god, is this your first job ever" I said no lady first job of the day, she was so disappointed,


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Rental unit- older women's toilet was clogged. Augered it and pulled out big granny panties. Tenant looks at me and says, "thats not mine, I think it was from the previous renter". I ask "how long have you lived here, a few weeks?". "Oh no, about 10 years" she replies.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

I went to a house, kitchen sink is plugged. Removed the p-trap and it was filled solid with what looked like dough. I asked older HO what did she pour down the drain? She couldn't remember anything unusual. After digging it out of the drain nipple and replacing the p-trap she comes back and hands me a container and asks if this could be the cause. It was a container of Metamucil. I asked why did you pour it down the drain instead of just throwing it away? She said it was just by habit.


----------

